
Tinker with a Neural Network Right Here in Your Browser - punnerud
http://playground.tensorflow.org/#activation=tanh&batchSize=10&dataset=circle&regDataset=reg-plane&learningRate=0.03&regularizationRate=0&noise=0&networkShape=4,2&seed=0.44309&showTestData=false&discretize=false&percTrainData=50&x=true&y=true&xTimesY=false&xSquared=false&ySquared=false&cosX=false&sinX=false&cosY=false&sinY=false&collectStats=false&problem=classification&initZero=false&hideText=false
======
runesoerensen
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11483934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11483934)

------
arduinomancer
Some questions from a person who's never done anything to do with machine
learning:

-Is the idea to pick features that most define your data set? For example the spiral is sort of periodic in x1 and x2 directions so I picked the sine functions as features to try and predict it

-Is it best to have the max amount of hidden layers and max neurons? (I noticed it seems to oscillate on the output when I add a lot)

-What exactly are the graphs on the hidden layer neurons? To me it looks like at each node we're combining the graphs of previous nodes but with different weights for each?

-Does each node represent a sort of intermediary prediction of the original dataset?

-If someone were to code one of these neural nets, would they manually code the properties of the hidden nodes?

-How is this thing actually learning? Is it just some complicated error minimizing algorithm?

------
MichaelBurge
If this is interesting to you, you might enjoy the first term of Udacity's
self-driving car course:

[https://www.udacity.com/drive](https://www.udacity.com/drive)

------
fokinsean
Does anyone have some suggested beginner's resources on neural networks?

~~~
bbctol
Just check HN every 3-4 hours... I can see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13282625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13282625),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13271844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13271844),
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13276542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13276542)
on the first two pages now

~~~
fokinsean
Haha thanks :)

------
jacobsenscott
Uh oh. I was making a toy skynet and ...

------
blueyes
previously posted...

~~~
fokinsean
I've never seen it before and have now benefited that it was.

